# OLDEST Join Date for layitlow members



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Not sure when Layitlow.com forums started, but interested on cats pre 2003.
Would love to know stats on number of members pre-2003 and number of members now in 2011.

Not a true indication of lowriding around the world but still interesting to know.

I joined in Sep 2001, i'm sure there's others on here before then. If that's you! speak up !

And you know what, as much shiz talking that goes on here... it's NOTHING compared to the forums for import tuners etc LOL
They're on a whole other level of bullshiz.

I check layitlow every few days and have done so since i joined. I never have enough $$s to spend on my ride but this site gives me information and topics to look at and peoples pics to view.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:fool2:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i browsed as early as 02 but did not register till 05


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

hehe same, from memory i used to just go through the heaps of topics whilst at university (free internet). Until I saw a real lowrider one day and signed up to ask questions and get more serious about maybe one day having a lowrider or even just fitting hydraulics to a daily driver.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I've been here since the begining, but registered in 05'. Not much of a poster, just looking for new ideas, technical tips and improvements.Lowriding was in my vains since I was 12 yrs old walking to the magazine shop to get my Lowrider mag fix..lol:biggrin:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

so anyone know when the layitlow.com website started and when the forums started?
When i got on in 2001 it felt like i had just taken a peak at a vehicle style that had been going on for a long time before i got interested in it. Given the number of topics to look at, i was just happy to look at lowrider pictures without having to pay $20 for a single lowrider magazine from the newsagent.

My first interest was seeing dre, easy and cube show lowriders in their filmclips back in 91/92 era.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i got onto this website when i was 15 for the lowriders and then i started reading offtopic........ :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

yea u see me lol..joinned back when there were a couple other sites as active, or more active. But i just liked the flow of the forums here. Seen a lot of "popular" members come and go.. whatever happen to Goldie, booya, or that cute chick from LA the won booya's 63?


Ive noticed that Gary's (Lay it Low) join date was early 01...so i guessing thats when it started


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Originaly Lowrider. Been here since I was 12. In the days of GoldieLoc, rlowride, the infamous "Chuck", TBONE, Tattoo76 bf he was that name or any other one, LayLow, Hydrota, Drlowz, Joe 5pt0, juiced83caddy, Mr. Impala, ssdrop64, impalapartz, Sixty34me, SMB fab lab, Timdog 57, Royalty, Big pimpin, Juandik, Cp, ShowandGo, Homeboyz, 4pumpmonte from ny with the red 77 he was buildin.. All the ol cats when erbody knew EVERYBODY on here, it was almost 100% lowriding, no b.s. Even Gary used to post regularly. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> yea u see me lol..joinned back when there were a couple other sites as active, or more active. But i just liked the flow of the forums here. Seen a lot of "popular" members come and go.. whatever happen to Goldie, booya, or that cute chick from LA the won booya's 63?
> 
> 
> Ive noticed that Gary's (Lay it Low) join date was early 01...so i guessing thats when it started


Oh snap, how could you forget booyaa63? WITH DA "SWITCHBOT 3000" i FORGOT YOU WERE HERE, "Chris" from Canada I think wit the blue box caprice. Used to build a car online every year, buddy from la that had the grey bubble caprice but ended up building the blue box with 2 gates 6 batts.. 1st guy I seen with 4 switches that hand indy corners but used the other side of the switches (6 prong) to have sides also. Wanna say "MrGee" but I know dat ain't right?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ahhh the good ol days. When you didn't know hardly anything that was going out of state. We found out about picnics and shows all over and started going. You would only know people by their LIL screen name. I know when we went to our first Southern Showdown as soon as I got out of the truck TimDog comes down the hill yelling Big Pimpin! lol First time meeting Jimmy at that show and lowridingmike too along with countless others. Layitlow really helped connect lowrider communities.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Originaly Lowrider. Been here since I was 12. In the days of GoldieLoc, rlowride, the infamous "Chuck", TBONE, Tattoo76 bf he was that name or any other one, LayLow, Hydrota, Drlowz, Joe 5pt0, juiced83caddy, Mr. Impala, ssdrop64, impalapartz, Sixty34me, SMB fab lab, Timdog 57, Royalty, Big pimpin, Juandik, Cp, ShowandGo, Homeboyz, 4pumpmonte from ny with the red 77 he was buildin.. *All the ol cats when erbody knew EVERYBODY on here, it was almost 100% lowriding, no b.s. Even Gary used to post regularly. lol*


:thumbsup:

Used to be 100x different back in 02-03, if I had any questions people would gladly give you their phone number and help you step by step.

And if I needed to buy anything I had no worries of getting scammed on here.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> yea u see me lol..joinned back when there were a couple other sites as active, or more active. But i just liked the flow of the forums here. Seen a lot of "popular" members come and go.. whatever happen to Goldie, booya, or that cute chick from LA the won booya's 63?
> 
> 
> Ive noticed that Gary's (Lay it Low) join date was early 01...so i guessing thats when it started


Boy you brought some names out the wood work..lol. but it dose seem like LiL has change a little sense from that time to now.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Fuck that your a true og if you can tell me where this came from (this is not diamond plate) lol.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

i got another screen name but i couldnt remember the PW so I created a new one but I been around since 03 found the site browsin when I was in Iraq the 1st time, been hooked since


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh snap, how could you forget booyaa63? WITH DA "SWITCHBOT 3000" i FORGOT YOU WERE HERE, "Chris" from Canada I think wit the blue box caprice. Used to build a car online every year, buddy from la that had the grey bubble caprice but ended up building the blue box with 2 gates 6 batts.. 1st guy I seen with 4 switches that hand indy corners but used the other side of the switches (6 prong) to have sides also. Wanna say "MrGee" but I know dat ain't right?


lol that was kgee.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think i was early 2002 but had a few banned screen names. back in the ogcaddy days aint that right :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


> i browsed as early as 02 but did not register till 05


same here


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Been browsing since prolly 01, didn't register until 03. The was some other site that was called south side wonderland I think that was pretty close to LIL that linked me to here, been hooked ever since the Goldi locks days


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Originaly Lowrider. Been here since I was 12. In the days of GoldieLoc, rlowride, the infamous "Chuck", TBONE, Tattoo76 bf he was that name or any other one, LayLow, Hydrota, Drlowz, Joe 5pt0, juiced83caddy, Mr. Impala, ssdrop64, impalapartz, Sixty34me, SMB fab lab, Timdog 57, Royalty, Big pimpin, Juandik, Cp, ShowandGo, Homeboyz, 4pumpmonte from ny with the red 77 he was buildin.. All the ol cats when erbody knew EVERYBODY on here, it was almost 100% lowriding, no b.s. Even Gary used to post regularly. lol


i think tattoo76 went by notorious76 back then lol. whatabout those layitlowers who passed away like 66Lou, mr sancho, showngo etc r.i.p.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what was her name from new mexico LUXURY she was on here till paperchaser posted the nudes, and Shyboo big foreheaded ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you sure know how to ruin someones dinner :barf:


Skim said:


> what was her name from new mexico LUXURY she was on here till paperchaser posted the nudes, and Shyboo big foreheaded ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember they had a fundraiser for the homie in norcal and build the green caddy chop top. sons of mexico ???


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

lone star said:


> i remember they had a fundraiser for the homie in norcal and build the green caddy chop top. sons of mexico ???


Remember way the fuck back when they were taking donations for ol dude whos piston pump exploded and mangled his ass up real bad


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I created Layitlow in 1998 but didnt join until 2007


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

lone star said:


> i remember they had a fundraiser for the homie in norcal and build the green caddy chop top. sons of mexico ???


Chagosdream.com


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Cruz_Campos  was the OG of Layitlow


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OMG,BOOYAAA 63 WHATS UP WIT THAT FOOL LOL SWITCHBOT3000 CLASSIC BOOYAA USED TO POST UP ALL KINDS OF CRAZZY SHIT LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THERE WAS THIS LITTLE RICH KID ON HERE FROM FLA LIKE 16 SOME SHIT HAD A LINC FUCK WHAT WAS HIS NAME??


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

When booya63 and sdstunna were having postwhore wars to see who was the man,smack-a-hoe tribe raiding other forums,dayton roller eating shit,everyone jockin that goldie broad,homeboys hookin up the rims and all the pictures of his his woman doing all sorts of shit(vanessa?) the rise and fall of truucha,ect ect lots of things going down over the years on LIL


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WE NEED A BEST OF LAYITLOW LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what ever happened to lincoln james, goodtimer with the big mustache, big scotty, lil shawn, chico the vavoso..etc


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Its interesting how some folks matured over the years (somewhat)........and then others remained the same. Also noticed a lot of members political opinions (especially regarding the war) change over the years.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

lol, yeah remember booya63 and sdstunna, from memory weren't they always talking funny shIz in off topic ?? 

I think layitlow has definately helped the Australian scene as it's helped people find clubs in their city etc.
and yeah Cruz_Campos was good for info, where he at now? 

I purchased and imported Hydraulics from prohopper LA back in 03 cuz of the info i got on this site. Now their website aint even registered no more.
It definately did feel more of a community back then.

Where's Kromatized, BombaAussieStyle, ImpalaStreetScraper? They're some of the Aussie o.g.s on this forum.

Anyway - thanks everyone for responding, i thought there would be quite a few o.g.'s up in here. It's good to hear of them all here in one place.

Alot has definately changed in the last 10 years for sure, here's to another 10 years.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

anyone remember www.lowrider.com ??
it was a white and blue site with people posting up pics of lowriders.
i even had a email account [email protected]

then they shut the email down and the website down i think for some reason??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

big pimpin said:


> Ahhh the good ol days. When you didn't know hardly anything that was going out of state. We found out about picnics and shows all over and started going. You would only know people by their LIL screen name. I know when we went to our first Southern Showdown as soon as I got out of the truck TimDog comes down the hill yelling Big Pimpin! lol First time meeting Jimmy at that show and lowridingmike too along with countless others. Layitlow really helped connect lowrider communities.


Yea, LIL has brought the lowriding community together in alot of ways and tore it apart in other ways.... but the good outweighs the bad by 100 to 1.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

lone star said:


> i think i was early 2002 but had a few banned screen names. back in the *ogcaddy *days aint that right :biggrin:


:inout:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Skim said:


> i think tattoo76 went by notorious76 back then lol.


ogcaddy then notorious67, then notorious 76 and now tattoo-76

i had a screen name in 01, before ogcaddy, when i had a 64, but dont remember the name (probably due to the alcohol consumption back then).


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> ogcaddy then notorious67, then notorious 76 and now tattoo-76
> 
> i had a screen name in 01, before ogcaddy, when i had a 64, but dont remember the name (probably due to the alcohol consumption back then).


and u were alot funnier back then


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> and u were alot funnier back then


lmao.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

remember how sdstunna was supposed to bust out his car lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

steeko said:


> anyone remember www.lowrider.com ??
> it was a white and blue site with people posting up pics of lowriders.
> i even had a email account [email protected]
> 
> then they shut the email down and the website down i think for some reason??


its still around just www.low-rider.com nowadays


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

250/604 said:


> When booya63 and sdstunna were having postwhore wars to see who was the man,smack-a-hoe tribe raiding other forums,*dayton roller eating shit*,everyone jockin that goldie broad,homeboys hookin up the rims and all the pictures of his his woman doing all sorts of shit(vanessa?) the rise and fall of truucha,ect ect lots of things going down over the years on LIL


I still got all those photoshops of that fool. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> remember how sdstunna was supposed to bust out his car lol


like 93-96bigbody w/o a bigbody


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DJLATIN said:


> I still got all those photoshops of that fool. lol


post em up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NAH WE NEED TO RELIVE THE SWITCHBOT 3000


----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

ive been scoping this site out since 06 i honestly didnt think it was gonna last but the site's doin pretty good after all this time :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> post em up


they're at home in an external h.d.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BabiSilent said:


> ive been scoping this site out since 06 i honestly didnt think it was gonna last but the site's doin pretty good after all this time :thumbsup:


04-06 was the best years


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> Yea, LIL has brought the lowriding community together in alot of ways and tore it apart in other ways.... but the good outweighs the bad by 100 to 1.


Has it really been over a decade since I joined? Lol. There has been a lot of classic photoshops over the years with me being some of them. Lol. There have been a lot of people come and go that's for sure.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Like A Pimp" the horrible white caddy with gold plated fenders topic by JasonJ


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yetti said:


> Has it really been over a decade since I joined? Lol. There has been a lot of classic photoshops over the years with me being some of them. Lol. There have been a lot of people come and go that's for sure.


cripn8ez photoshops. come get some u little bums.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 04-06 was the best years


we still get a good topic from time to time in the off topic section

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/318362-since-some-think-i-never-had-classic.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> Like A Pimp" the horrible white caddy with gold plated fenders topic by JasonJ


lol


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> like 93-96bigbody w/o a bigbody


Wasn't he building a 90'd coupe too.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Skim said:


> cripn8ez photoshops. come get some u little bums.


LOL cripn8ez got clowned on hard!! I can't remember the pics but I just remember I was dieing laughing. :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

big pimpin said:


> LOL cripn8ez got clowned on hard!! I can't remember the pics but I just remember I was dieing laughing. :roflmao:


I just remember them being real weak, looked like he drew it by hand. Lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Skim said:


> Like A Pimp" the horrible white caddy with gold plated fenders topic by JasonJ


:inout:



Skim said:


> cripn8ez photoshops. come get some u little bums.


That guy is on my friends list on FB, i thought i saw him rollin with the "M"! Now i gotta go check! :happysad:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats the homie


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

JasonJ said:


>



YES WE R FRIENDS ON FB THTS HOW I SPY ON ALL U FOOKERS HAHA LOL. NAW FOR REALS ITS WESTSIDE CC NOT THE "M" AND THANX FOR ALL THE PHOTOSHOPS ITS MADE ME FAMOUS LOL I STILL HAVE ALL PIX AND VIDS LOL THANX SKIM LOL. U CATS THOUGHT I WAS A WOOD FRM NC HAHA NAW MOST FOUND OUT WHO I AM AND BEEN AROUND FOR AWHILE AND FROM LA CALI BUTS ITS ALL LOVE NOW IM COOL WIT ALOT OF U CATS KEEP IT LOW AND STAY TRUE TO THE GAME WHOOP WHOOP LAYITLOW...






OH YEA GET SUM BUMS HOW EVA IT WAS SPELLED I DIDNT POST THT AT THE TIME I WASNT EVEN ON LIL IT WAS MY PAINTER LOL


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


> cripn8ez photoshops. come get some u little bums.


Man what happenned to that topic? That shit used to have me falling off the couch laughing :roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Especlially that bummy ***** from hurricane katrina with the heinekens LOL


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I hated back when guys would post up a link and you got rick rolled or it logged you off and then that other one link that would pop up and say ( your an idot) flash on you screen and you couldnt stop it till you shout down your computer.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

JasonJ said:


>


WESTSIIIIIIDE!


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

The good ol days. 


Some of those guys are on low-rider.com


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

very true I met my car club members and countless other people on here.


big pimpin said:


> Ahhh the good ol days. When you didn't know hardly anything that was going out of state. We found out about picnics and shows all over and started going. You would only know people by their LIL screen name. I know when we went to our first Southern Showdown as soon as I got out of the truck TimDog comes down the hill yelling Big Pimpin! lol First time meeting Jimmy at that show and lowridingmike too along with countless others. Layitlow really helped connect lowrider communities.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

payfred said:


> Especlially that bummy ***** from hurricane katrina with the heinekens LOL



that was hillarious. they went all out with the moving animation. I remember that stuff was rampant when I first got on.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

2003 RITE HERE,WELL UNDER MY OTHER SCREEN NAME,66wita6,TILL MY SHORTYS LOGGED ME OFF,L.I.L IS MY HOMEPAGE,FOR THE LOVE OF GOD,CANNT REMEMBER THE PASSWORD,SO NOW I GO UNDER MY CARS NAME:nicoderm:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

me too but under 3lowlacs


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i got onto this website when i was 15 for the lowriders and then i started reading offtopic........ :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

BRAVO said:


> yea u see me lol..joinned back when there were a couple other sites as active, or more active. But i just liked the flow of the forums here. Seen a lot of "popular" members come and go.. whatever happen to Goldie, booya, or that cute chick from LA the won booya's 63?
> 
> 
> Ive noticed that Gary's (Lay it Low) join date was early 01...so i guessing thats when it started



booyas 63 got burned down by his ex


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yetti said:


> Has it really been over a decade since I joined? Lol. There has been a lot of classic photoshops over the years with me being some of them. Lol. There have been a lot of people come and go that's for sure.



might wana check your math


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

lone star said:


> i remember they had a fundraiser for the homie in norcal and build the green caddy chop top. sons of mexico ???


you mean chagos dream? i donated to that. worth it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

big C said:


> Remember way the fuck back when they were taking donations for ol dude whos piston pump exploded and mangled his ass up real bad


yeah hes still on low-riders.com


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Skim said:


> what ever happened to lincoln james, goodtimer with the big mustache, big scotty, lil shawn, chico the vavoso..etc


chico was always posting weird pics of himself, like that lingere set...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Lowridingmike said:


> Originaly Lowrider. Been here since I was 12. In the days of GoldieLoc, rlowride, the infamous "Chuck", TBONE, Tattoo76 bf he was that name or any other one, LayLow, Hydrota, Drlowz, pimpoldscutlass81, Joe 5pt0, juiced83caddy, Mr. Impala, ssdrop64, impalapartz, Sixty34me, SMB fab lab, Timdog 57, Royalty, Big pimpin, Juandik, Cp, ShowandGo, Homeboyz, 4pumpmonte from ny with the red 77 he was buildin.. All the ol cats when erbody knew EVERYBODY on here, it was almost 100% lowriding, no b.s. Even Gary used to post regularly. lol



:wave:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> booyas 63 got burned down by his ex


Booyaa63 = poop on hoes. That was funny shit. And definitely skims animated gifs of sno.....that was classic.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :wave:


I remember you! Der's a og right der. Oh, and Lincoln James still doin his thang in the city. Just had a nice orange pearl charger on expensive wheels and air recently. Needa get ahold of him, he's a wiz at wiring these motors man..


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

been a long time...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so i petitioned for 10 year members to get a neat little thing that says






, instead of og member, i asked awhile ago... i need all your guys help! pm admin and tell him u want a different banner!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> YES WE R FRIENDS ON FB THTS HOW I SPY ON ALL U FOOKERS HAHA LOL. NAW FOR REALS ITS WESTSIDE CC NOT THE "M" AND THANX FOR ALL THE PHOTOSHOPS ITS MADE ME FAMOUS LOL I STILL HAVE ALL PIX AND VIDS LOL THANX SKIM LOL. U CATS THOUGHT I WAS A WOOD FRM NC HAHA NAW MOST FOUND OUT WHO I AM AND BEEN AROUND FOR AWHILE AND FROM LA CALI BUTS ITS ALL LOVE NOW IM COOL WIT ALOT OF U CATS KEEP IT LOW AND STAY TRUE TO THE GAME WHOOP WHOOP LAYITLOW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it was funny. remember when we finally met and shook hands for the first time when u came to the show out here. we been cool ever since.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that topic got deleted by a mod that was hatin at the time lol.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> chico was always posting weird pics of himself, like that lingere set...


chuck posting pics of his dick was kinda strange too. on the otherhand chuck had that topic where he was mailing the action hero toy to different members who would take a pic with it and mail it to the next guy until someone lost the damn toy.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Skim said:


> yeah it was funny. remember when we finally met and shook hands for the first time when u came to the show out here. we been cool ever since.


Lol yep sure have and u stoped wearin cowboy boots when u,drive ur lowriders lol haha peace homie....


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Goin on 9 years...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Skim said:


> chuck posting pics of his dick was kinda strange too. on the otherhand chuck had that topic where he was mailing the action hero toy to different members who would take a pic with it and mail it to the next guy until someone lost the damn toy.


How about Spanky wearing only tube socks. Lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hmm


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

I discovered this site back in "03" while I was in high school finally made an account been hooked ever since I remember TBone and MAYHEM funny cats


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Skim said:


> chuck posting pics of his dick was kinda strange too. on the otherhand chuck had that topic where he was mailing the action hero toy to different members who would take a pic with it and mail it to the next guy until someone lost the damn toy.


the action hero gary thing started before chuck i think... i think he started part 2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> so i petitioned for 10 year members to get a neat little thing that says
> View attachment 391859
> , instead of og member, i asked awhile ago... i need all your guys help! pm admin and tell him u want a different banner!


bump


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yetti said:


> How about Spanky wearing only tube socks. Lol


not as bad as chico in the wig and tights


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Checked it out a year or so before I joined


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I had an idea of creating Layitlow back in 1988, and then finally did in '98. I browsed around and then finally joined in '07


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

mmmmmm


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

God's Son2 said:


> I had an idea of creating Layitlow back in 1988, and then finally did in '98. I browsed around and then finally joined in '07


get the fuck outa here:twak::buttkick::machinegun::inout::x:started browsing in 07 made account in 08


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

God's Son2 said:


> I had an idea of creating Layitlow back in 1988, and then finally did in '98. I browsed around and then finally joined in '07


lol, my turn:

I had an idea of creating Layitlow back in 1983, and then finally did in '98. I browsed around and then finally joined in '07


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

So who really IS the oldest active member?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

steeko said:


> lol, my turn:
> 
> I had an idea of creating Layitlow back in 1983, and then finally did in '98. I browsed around and then finally joined in '07



lol. word up g


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh snap, how could you forget booyaa63? WITH DA "SWITCHBOT 3000" i FORGOT YOU WERE HERE, "Chris" from Canada I think wit the blue box caprice. Used to build a car online every year, buddy from la that had the grey bubble caprice but ended up building the blue box with 2 gates 6 batts.. 1st guy I seen with 4 switches that hand indy corners but used the other side of the switches (6 prong) to have sides also. Wanna say "MrGee" but I know dat ain't right?


:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

payfred said:


> So who really IS the oldest active member?


Thats hard to say because alot of people have changed names along the way somewhere. I had a name before this one... but somehow when they made all the changes to the site it got deleted (i guess for being innactive) but it had a joing date of June 2001 and i remember when i joined there were about 15-20 members and 3 or 4 of them were Gary. Alot of the OG members were on another message board just like this one but the owner never updated it and it was always crashing. Gary made LIL and sent everyone PMs inviting them to sign up on his new site and the rest is history.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Man I have been a member since 02.... I probably browsed around about a year before I signed up.... I have met a lot of cool cats and made some life long friends on here.... I have talked to quite a few people on here in person at various shows I have attended.... I have been out of the scene for a few year, but I stick my head in here from time to time just to see whats hoppin... might try to get back into it, but life has taken over and extra cash for toys just isnt in the cards right now.... read the whole thread and brought back a few memories.... Hope to be around for many years to come....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> Thats hard to say because alot of people have changed names along the way somewhere. I had a name before this one... but somehow when they made all the changes to the site it got deleted (i guess for being innactive) but it had a joing date of June 2001 and i remember when i joined there were about 15-20 members and 3 or 4 of them were Gary. Alot of the OG members were on another message board just like this one but the owner never updated it and it was always crashing. Gary made LIL and sent everyone PMs inviting them to sign up on his new site and the rest is history.


I have had the same name the whole time. Lol I was on Screenhoppers for atleast a year before I joined here.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Some1 should start a "best of LIL" topic. some of this stuff sounds real funny.
with links to those topics, if possible.


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

Really has been a great site for the lowriding community. Glad I found it.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

JasonJ said:


> Thats hard to say because alot of people have changed names along the way somewhere. I had a name before this one... but somehow when they made all the changes to the site it got deleted (i guess for being innactive) but it had a joing date of June 2001 and i remember when i joined there were about 15-20 members and 3 or 4 of them were Gary*. Alot of the OG members were on another message board just like this one but the owner never updated it and it was always crashing. *Gary made LIL and sent everyone PMs inviting them to sign up on his new site and the rest is history.


and everyone still gets the database error. :rimshot:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

JasonJ said:


> Thats hard to say because alot of people have changed names along the way somewhere. I had a name before this one... but somehow when they made all the changes to the site it got deleted (i guess for being innactive) but it had a joing date of June 2001 and i remember when i joined there were about 15-20 members and 3 or 4 of them were Gary. Alot of the OG members were on another message board just like this one but the owner never updated it and it was always crashing. Gary made LIL and sent everyone PMs inviting them to sign up on his new site and the rest is history.


vatoloco :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

leg46y said:


> Some1 should start a "best of LIL" topic. some of this stuff sounds real funny.
> with links to those topics, if possible.



problem is, the best topics always get deleted or lost once the formats got changed. all you can do is read about it in stories passed down from older members lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Skim said:


> problem is, the best topics always get deleted or lost once the formats got changed. all you can do is read about it in stories passed down from older members lol


Its folklore! lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

big pimpin said:


> Its folklore! lol


:roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

As soon as Bill Gates created the computer, I started browsing Layitlow, and then I joined later


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

big pimpin said:


> Its folklore! lol


im sure some of it is archived.... i know one of the riots is lol


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Dam. ........ This bring back memories. 
Scooner and goldiloc relationship was like a soap opera. Lmao. ......
2002 was my introduction into lay it low. 
Jasonj put me on to this site from his old website with his white. 64 rag.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> im sure some of it is archived.... i know one of the riots is lol


Link?/////

all this stuff sounds interesting


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The board used to move so quickly also. Hydraulics section alone would move 3 pages in one day...and you would want to look at almost every topic or you'd miss out on something.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

big pimpin said:


> The board used to move so quickly also. Hydraulics section alone would move 3 pages in one day...and you would want to look at almost every topic or you'd miss out on something.


now its slow as fuck

layitlow was easier to use before the change, now most of the people who would post everyday are gone

i get a database error 5 times a day and nothing close to entertaining is posted in offtopic anymore, and when it is, some fucking ****** deletes it

rise and fall of layitlow.com


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

yetti said:


> *I have had the same name the whole time.* Lol I was on Screenhoppers for atleast a year before I joined here.


:yes:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Talking about how slow it is... Here is a good example, its 9pm EST and there are 4 members and 22 guests online.... I remember when there were threads going that would have 22 members watching them at any given time....


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

haha true dat,, the hydraulics section was where it was at.. now it's all about general and regional.

Now who here has a join date before mine of Sep 2001?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> As soon as Bill Gates created the computer, I started browsing Layitlow, and then I joined later


STFU & GTFO


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> STFU & GTFO


x2


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

i joined in 2002 to get more information during the Lowrider magazine boycott. I've never seen the lowrider scene join together like that since.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

back in the day the servers crashed cus there was mad people trying to post at once... why it crashes now i have no idea :dunno: im sure layitlow will get a new cast... it always seems to bounce back


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

leg46y said:


> Link?/////
> 
> all this stuff sounds interesting


i forget what website archived lil, last time i saw it was before the site changed face


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

steeko said:


> haha true dat,, the hydraulics section was where it was at.. now it's all about general and regional.
> 
> Now who here has a join date before mine of Sep 2001?



august is when registration opened


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Skim said:


> chuck posting pics of his dick was kinda strange too. on the otherhand chuck had that topic where he was mailing the action hero toy to different members who would take a pic with it and mail it to the next guy until someone lost the damn toy.


that little traveling toy thing was great.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> august is when registration opened


I thought it was June or July... but i just found my old name and its Aug 2001, im getting old.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/365-uso64.html


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Here is a list of members that joined prior to 9-1-2001...

(Hope this link works)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/memb...ostafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=username&order=


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i always thought caddys83 was the oldest poster. or at least the one person who never changed his avatar lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

JasonJ said:


> I thought it was June or July... but i just found my old name and its Aug 2001, im getting old.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/365-uso64.html


no wonder u forgot ur password

:420:


Last Activity
04-20-2005 07:32 PM


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

I recognize all these OG folks! LiL used to be the shit, a real tight nit community!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jack Bauer said:


> STFU & GTFO



GET A JOB YOU LAZY BUM.... BOUGHT RYDER


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

BlackDawg said:


> I recognize all these OG folks! LiL used to be the shit, a real tight nit community!


So true.....dawg. :rimshot:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

bringing back some memories...damn i used to be addicted to LIL, i would spend hrs upon a day looking at a comp. But met coo cats from the site, and where else can i see and show my riders to people over the world

Should make an OG' LiL "where are they now" topic


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> GET A JOB YOU LAZY BUM.... BOUGHT RYDER


Bought rider? Explain please...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> bringing back some memories...damn i used to be addicted to LIL, i would spend hrs upon a day looking at a comp. But met coo cats from the site, and where else can i see and show my riders to people over the world
> 
> Should make an OG' LiL "where are they now" topic


Actually that would be bittersweet. Some of the o.g.'s are doing aight but ALOT have died, got popped and in the pen, pilled out off opanas and oxys, riding motorcycles. Be a shame to see what's going on for real


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> Bought rider? Explain please...


Yea, get a job you effin bum! lol What you do ain't work! ANd you know you don't know shit bout building a lowrider. Not like you tellin ****** whats up in hydraulics forum or anywhere else for dat matta? Matta fact, post your car you old fart!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

BRAVO said:


> bringing back some memories...damn i used to be addicted to LIL, i would spend hrs upon a day looking at a comp. But met coo cats from the site, and where else can i see and show my riders to people over the world
> 
> Should make an OG' LiL "where are they now" topic


i always thought about making a topic, " who have you met personally on layitlow?" like there are a bunch of people that i wouldnt have known ordinarily but because of lil i have met them in person some in my area and a few in other states and some on other coasts ( or lack thereof )


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

It shows that I joined at the start of 02.. but I was browsing for awhile before that ...... lots of people have mentioned a lot of funny things and some characters that have come and gone. LIL creeping up on 2012 and still going strong!!


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

wasn't socalwhiteguy Eric from Prohopper? Joined August 2001

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/319-socalwhiteguy.html

i just googled prohopper and couldn't find much information as to why it's now gone.
When i got on in 2001 the forum was huge, felt like the entire USA was on that forum, but to think there was only like 30 members joined before i did !
They must have been active.

Sad to hear some of the o.g.'s got popped etc

Where is Cruz Campos?? someone here must know ! the o.g. of o.g.'z.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

steeko said:


> wasn't socalwhiteguy Eric from Prohopper? Joined August 2001
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/319-socalwhiteguy.html
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

the fake account that ripped everyone off with a fundraiser


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

there used to be some real raunchy topics on OT before mods cracked down. one that stands out in my mind got me from the topic title.
"HEY CHECK OUT THIS NUN EATING THIS PREACHERS SHIT" video inside showed that preacher making out with a nun then she kneeled down she yanked his pants down and he shit in her mouth. it was all in german.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

you could see her cheeks puff up as he shit in her mouth :barf:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Skim said:


> there used to be some real raunchy topics on OT before mods cracked down. one that stands out in my mind got me from the topic title.
> "HEY CHECK OUT THIS NUN EATING THIS PREACHERS SHIT" video inside showed that preacher making out with a nun then she kneeled down she yanked his pants down and he shit in her mouth. it was all in german.


LMFAO

those were the good ol' days


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yep. there was all kinds of cool shit you only saw in OT and you would be like, " who the fuck even finds this shit?"


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Chrome 327 said:


> Yea, get a job you effin bum! lol What you do ain't work! ANd you know you don't know shit bout building a lowrider. Not like you tellin ****** whats up in hydraulics forum or anywhere else for dat matta? Matta fact, post your car you old fart!


Lmao, nice try mike. BTW, what is it you think I do that ain't work?...Lmmfao.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> Lmao, nice try mike. BTW, what is it you think I do that ain't work?...Lmmfao.


Whatever tha other guy thinks you do that ain't work. I'm simply here to show my ass sir.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Chrome 327 said:


> Whatever tha other guy thinks you do that ain't work. I'm simply here to show my ass sir.


Well then, carry on sir.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i always thought about making a topic, " who have you met personally on layitlow?" like there are a bunch of people that i wouldnt have known ordinarily but because of lil i have met them in person some in my area and a few in other states and some on other coasts ( or lack thereof )


Good idea:h5:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i always thought about making a topic, " who have you met personally on layitlow?" like there are a bunch of people that i wouldnt have known ordinarily but because of lil i have met them in person some in my area and a few in other states and some on other coasts ( or lack thereof )


There used to be a topic like that. I don't remember who made it, but it was a good topic.


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

been on here for a while not sure how long use to post under 666


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> There used to be a topic like that. I don't remember who made it, but it was a good topic.


I remember it. It also spawned the topic called "Whos ass would you kick if you could finally meet them face to face on Layitlow"


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Skim said:


> I remember it. It also spawned the topic called "Whos ass would you kick if you could finally meet them face to face on Layitlow"


Lmao. I remember that.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Skim said:


> yep. there was all kinds of cool shit you only saw in OT and you would be like, " who the fuck even finds this shit?"


it truly WAS the OT of OT's


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Jack Bauer said:


> There used to be a topic like that. I don't remember who made it, but it was a good topic.


believe it or not, i have met a real lot of people from layitlow, a lot in cali, some in the midwest, some on the east caost. i have met some "famous" people on lil, and some less than famous people here.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Skim said:


> yep. there was all kinds of cool shit you only saw in OT and you would be like, " who the fuck even finds this shit?"


Makes you wonder what they were searching for in the first place.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> believe it or not, i have met a real lot of people from layitlow, a lot in cali, some in the midwest, some on the east caost. i have met some "famous" people on lil, and some less than famous people here.


I've met at least 50 people from this site. Met some that I didn't even know were members on here until after I met them. Always makes for good laughs.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Jack Bauer said:


> I've met at least 50 people from this site. Met some that I didn't even know were members on here until after I met them. Always makes for good laughs.


yeah but with ****** like makin money and king 61 on here, who knows what most of the lil pop is like in real life, i have gotten real lucky and met some real stand up peoples on here. mustang salli saved my life, bigger blue, and finalfantacy la, and hillie all came through for me more than once!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yeah but with ****** like makin money and king 61 on here, who knows what most of the lil pop is like in real life, i have gotten real lucky and met some real stand up peoples on here. mustang salli saved my life, bigger blue, and finalfantacy la, and hillie all came through for me more than once!


bigger blue from Ultimate? yeah he's an ok dude. :rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ROBLEDO said:


> bigger blue from Ultimate? yeah he's an ok dude. :rofl:


yeah, he lived in 29 palms where i was stationed for a bit, he helped me out more than a few times, i know hes not perfect, but nobody is. blue is a real stand up dude.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yeah, he lived in 29 palms where i was stationed for a bit, he helped me out more than a few times, i know hes not perfect, but nobody is. blue is a real stand up dude.


Blue lives raw. he's as real as it gets. i could tell you some stories but i might incriminate myself.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ROBLEDO said:


> Blue lives raw. he's as real as it gets. i could tell you some stories but i might incriminate myself.


i used to chill with blue back when he had that 4 door cadi, and actually he met me, and i recognized his wife, because she was the centerfold car in the all ladies edition or LRM i believe it was a bigbody cadi


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> I've met at least 50 people from this site. Met some that I didn't even know were members on here until after I met them. Always makes for good laughs.


yeah i've met a few also. all cool dudes.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i used to chill with blue back when he had that 4 door cadi, and actually he met me, and i recognized his wife, because she was the centerfold car in the all ladies edition or LRM i believe it was a bigbody cadi


yup.....i've been knowing Blue since i was about 13......little over 20 years now.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ROBLEDO said:


> yup.....i've been knowing Blue since i was about 13.


now hes got that ragtop, i remember when he first got it, i thought it looked good, but it looks a lot better now lol. i really liked that cadi though, shit was tough. small world huh? thats why i think its funny people come up in here talking shit and running their mouths. but you never really know who someone else knows...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> now hes got that ragtop, i remember when he first got it, i thought it looked good, but it looks a lot better now lol. i really liked that cadi though, shit was tough. small world huh? thats why i think its funny people come up in here talking shit and running their mouths. but you never really know who someone else knows...


true. but i keep all my shit talking in off topic. those who know, know off topic is not to be taken seriously. every once and a while you'll get someone that comes down there not knowing whats going on and get there feelings hurt.  i know a lot of people that don't like off topic. not that they are thin skinned but they'll take some of that shit serious. lol Blue once sent me a pm asking me if we need to ride on some of them foo's. :rofl: i told him it was all in good fun and not serious.  thats my nikka.



outside of off topic i keeps it real cool.

well, aside from fucking with chuck in the help and support forum i keeps it cool.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah ot is def crazy... some people take it too far.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yeah ot is def crazy... some people take it too far.


true...fucking with people's kids is taking it too far.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

people have also lost jobs, who knows how many times the "authorities" have been contacted :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> people have also lost jobs, who knows how many times the "authorities" have been contacted :rofl:


X2 :rofl:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

it has defenatly changed.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

unlike ur drinking habits? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> Yea I've had to check a few peeps on here that act hard and then when I get the IP, the adress and be like I'm coming your way for action, they like to back down apologizing or disappear. World is too small. I've talked bullshit when I was younger to cats that ended up teaching me and showing me all types of shit, put me in their club and treated me like fam not knowing who I'm talkin to or who we'd grow to be. People have talked shit to me not knowing who I am, but end up liking me or my cars when we meet. Goes both ways, but good or bad I appreciate this site for ALL of those people that's crossed paths, or done biz wit me. Even the ones that hated, I love catching dem especially. If they still don't like me after seeing the rides or me kicking it wit their friends they'll slowly wander off won't say nothing at all to you. I know their government name and they know mine and won't say a word. e-ganstas!
> 
> Much love to those ridahs reaching out to folk like Hardluck88 and I that's moved around the country quite a bit too, that means alot. Even if you're local and have helped me in anyway through here, even if it's as little as positive feedback motivation to just keep goin I wanna say *THANK YOU REAL LAYITLOW HOMIES!*


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Yea I've had to check a few peeps on here that act hard


LMMFAO...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

2 funny memories of the past...

Big Wook burning down his garage. 

And the dudes that changed Brian Gillespies mailbox to say "Jewlespie".


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> 2 funny memories of the past...
> 
> Big Wook burning down his garage.
> 
> And the dudes that changed Brian Gillespies mailbox to say "Jewlespie".


:rofl:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> 2 funny memories of the past...
> 
> Big Wook burning down his garage.
> 
> And the dudes that changed Brian Gillespies mailbox to say "Jewlespie".


HA! they said that fool was in the garage making lead hammers lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Jack Bauer said:


> 2 funny memories of the past...
> 
> Big Wook burning down his garage.
> 
> And the dudes that changed Brian Gillespies mailbox to say "Jewlespie".



:roflmao: my how time flies


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

March of 2003 here


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

this has turned into a pretty cool topic.

yeah i've heard many great things about Mustang Sally,, a true enthusiast, and genuine nice person.

No one answered me - wot happened to Pro Hopper? Werent' they pushing out enough gear to make enough profit?
What happened? cuz their name pretty much ruled it early 2000's..

i remember how crushed i was when ShowTime ceased.

CCE is one of the oldest ones going right? Does REDS still make equipment?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i believe hi-low also went out of business


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Jack Bauer said:


> 2 funny memories of the past...
> 
> Big Wook burning down his garage.
> 
> And the dudes that changed Brian Gillespies mailbox to say "Jewlespie".


I forgot all about Big Wook....that fool looked like a wookie for real! Met him at the southern showdown and new immediately who he had to be.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good times for me was talkin to john from lifestyle cc giving alot of tips and talkin to BOX the mojo he the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

.....I feel old now cause of this topic.....oh well I'm still riding!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I browsed Layitlow in 1785 and then joined in 2007


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

I have to post so that I can find out when I got in!!! I do member most of them stories though...I just have never really done OT though, no time!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

GOSH I MISS THE OLD DAYS!!! Facebook, MySpace and the like didn't exist THIS WAS THE ONLY WAY TO COMMUNICATE WITH LIKE MINDED PEOPLE (More fun too) Also I miss the Q&A That was virtually constant in the Hydraulic section... (BEFORE IT TURNED INTO PM ME A PRICE)


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Another thing I miss is all the big pimpin/DOWNIVLIFE Build topics... I Watched in amazement as buckets were transformed into a bumper bangin show/streetcars in practically no time


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i believe hi-low also went out of business


HE RELOCATED TO TEXAS HE STILL DOING BUSINESS, I JUST TALKED TO HIM :h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

do they offer a pistonpump too?


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> do they offer a pistonpump too?


 :yes: YES SIR


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

KINGLOWNESS said:


> Another thing I miss is all the big pimpin/DOWNIVLIFE Build topics... I Watched in amazement as buckets were transformed into a bumper bangin show/streetcars in practically no time


I don't miss not sleeping for months to do it. LoL I think we all don't miss that crap.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

KINGLOWNESS said:


> GOSH I MISS THE OLD DAYS!!! Facebook, MySpace and the like didn't exist THIS WAS THE ONLY WAY TO COMMUNICATE WITH LIKE MINDED PEOPLE (More fun too) Also I miss the Q&A That was virtually constant in the Hydraulic section... (BEFORE IT TURNED INTO PM ME A PRICE)



yea, we got experience on this site for the major social networking sites


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

yetti said:


> I don't miss not sleeping for months to do it. LoL I think we all don't miss that crap.


You all did the damn thang that's for sure. Those were the days


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

KINGLOWNESS said:


> You all did the damn thang that's for sure. Those were the days


Yeah young and dumb. LoL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> If I remember correctly meeting nim in CHi that's funny. He used to think he was my father til I told him my mom was the black domanatrix not the african zulu stripper with no teeth.
> 
> Yea I've had to check a few peeps on here that act hard and then when I get the IP, the adress and be like I'm coming your way for action, ****** like to back down apologizing or disappear. World is too small. I've talked bullshit when I was younger to cats that ended up teaching and showing me all types of shit, put me in they club and treated me like fam not knowing who I'm talkin to or who they'd grow to be. People done talked shit to me not knowing who I am then end up liking me or my cars and wantin me in they club and all dat crap. Goes both ways, but good or bad I appreciate this site for ALL of those people that's crossed paths, or done biz wit me. Even the ones that hated, I love cathin dem especially. If they still don't like me after seeing the rides and me talkin wit they friends they'll slowly wander off won't say nothing at all to you. I know they government name and they know mine and won't say a word. e-ganstas!
> 
> Much love to those ridahs reachign out to folk like HArdluck88 and I that's moved around the country quite a bit too, that means alot. Even if you're local and have helped me in anyway through here, even if it's as little as positive feedback motivation to just keep goin I wanna say *THANK YOU REAL LAYITLOW HOMIES!*


I just read that shit and none of it seemed to make too much sense. WTF? Starting to wonder if I even wrote that, need an 06 frame swap.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :yes: YES SIR


any vids uffin: i remember when all it used to be really was cce hi low and showtime, now there is all kinds of shit


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Weeeeeeeeeeell...................SHUCKY DARN now......................twernt nothin but a life..................thats the kinda story you wanna share with your grandkids..............and their grandkids......!!!!!

And the insane part of the whole thing is if I had the chance,,,,,,I WOULD DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN !!!

Hey Tony........back in July, I flew out to Seattle Washington as part of my brothers wedding party and I stayed at Kevin's house, in Olymoia,for two days and the first night we re-lived for 5 hours straight about EVERY SINGLE significant early "years "moment here on LAYITLOW, like it was yesterday.

The next day.......the same thing but I finally got to see my very first TRUUCHA and OGRIDER videos. He took me around town and called other LIL peeps together in the Northwest and totally freaked them out...........he showed me nothing but MAD LOVE and RESPECT......something that Hogg lost from them a lifetime ago.........and fortunate to be my gain.

Next stop......Seattle and staying with family but also getting to chill the whole afternoon.....have lunch......and go cruisin with the President of RO CC(Dressed2Impress) and some of their members cars...........AND AGAIN mash about the effect that LAYITLOW has had on our lives.

I flew back to the 619 feelin as though I knew those cats for years............and they also the same.........plus Dressed2Impress has been here to **** since then and Kevin is getting closer since he has recently moved to Utah.

Soooooooooooooo.....................ABSOLUTELY.............hat's off to great beginnings, great friendships and great memories, with more to come...............THANKYOU LAYITLOW !!!!!

The one and only--

MUSTANG SALLI

"rides again................."


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I joined back in either May or July of 01 can't remember the exact date


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

crucialjp said:


> I joined back in either May or July of 01 can't remember the exact date


yeah i remember you changed ur name, but at the moment i forget what it used to be...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mustangsalli said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeell...................SHUCKY DARN now......................twernt nothin but a life..................thats the kinda story you wanna share with your grandkids..............and their grandkids......!!!!!
> 
> And the insane part of the whole thing is if I had the chance,,,,,,I WOULD DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN !!!
> 
> ...



hola jefita :wave:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Mustang Sally in da house !!

I'm on the other side of the world (Australia), but yeah i used to spend alot of time on here. Good interesting topics and people actually dropped knowledge for everyone to get educated.

..

I actually started reading when Jesus was born, but waited till the internet was around till i joined.

..

and listening to hiphop from 92/93 was still ok in 2001.. u play it now and some of it sounds dated


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wish orange would come back


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i wish orange would come back


u aint damn lyin lol some fools like they from space


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

yo


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so ill have you all know i asked phil if us 10 year members can have a 10 year title. he said he forwarded the request up to the people who run the site, so im just going to assume i wasted my time, like the last 10 years of my life on here...


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

word em up, Caddys 83 a long serving member.

Now new question.. Are the old threads still on this forum? or have they been removed/backed up? I'm guessing perhaps each year that old threads are removed to save server space?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

There is a website called waybackmachine.com 
if you want to find anything from the past....including our old posts !!!

MS


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BEEN ON LAYITLOW SINCE '02 BUT DID'NT GET ON FORUMS TIL '05


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

187PURE said:


> BEEN ON LAYITLOW SINCE '02 BUT DID'NT GET ON FORUMS TIL '05


BUT DID'NT REGISTER TIL '06


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mustangsalli said:


> There is a website called waybackmachine.com
> if you want to find anything from the past....including our old posts !!!
> 
> MS


shit where were u like a week ago lol, i was tryin to show someone that shit, and i couldnt remember what the site was :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think its all pretty much gone, i have seen a few old topics, but i think it was because they were at the top during the transfer...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

lone star said:


> remember how sdstunna was supposed to bust out his car lol


his white lac's in buffalo - and is in mint shape 

1st found out about this site on vacay in florida...the dude next door had a mini truck and I was asking him about local junkyards to find 90d caddy parts...his says go on layitlow theres tons of parts on there. I just fig'd it was a minitruck site and forgot about it...couple days later I checked it out...don't think I missed a day since


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Sorry about the wayback link that didn't work......but this one DOES !!!!!

MS


http://www.archive.org/web/web.php


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

hehe true,, i'll be on holidays in the Philippines and cruise up to the local mall just so i can get on layitlow and look at some lowriders


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> :rofl:


Ay how yo shit.say OG MEMBER with a join date of 2006?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

payfred said:


> Ay how yo shit.say OG MEMBER with a join date of 2006?


its something gary did awhile ago


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

payfred said:


> Ay how yo shit.say OG MEMBER with a join date of 2006?


 you have to give the admin a blow job


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

ttt FOR THE OL SKOOL LAYITLOW.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

502Regal said:


> ttt FOR THE OL SKOOL LAYITLOW.


stfu sloth


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Peezy_420 said:


> stfu sloth


*you talkin to me?*


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

I've been on this since 02 and I've met everyone I know in lowriders through here. I live in CT so really where else am I gonna find a lowrider community??


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Let me look............


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> you have to give the admin a blow job


Mas Puto!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

payfred said:


> Ay how yo shit.say OG MEMBER with a join date of 2006?





ONE8SEVEN said:


> you have to give the admin a blow job





CHE1 said:


> Mas Puto!


its true brah, if u joined later than 2004 and it says OG member that means u sucked off the admin


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Sept. 2003.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

steeko said:


> anyone remember www.lowrider.com ??
> it was a white and blue site with people posting up pics of lowriders.
> i even had a email account [email protected]
> 
> then they shut the email down and the website down i think for some reason??



lowrideronline was the site most the og's came from it was great then jessie went nuts or something and dissapeared 



Skim said:


> cripn8ez photoshops. come get some u little bums.





big pimpin said:


> LOL cripn8ez got clowned on hard!! I can't remember the pics but I just remember I was dieing laughing. :roflmao:


peckerwood is cool glad i met him at caspers 

i barely recognized you 





payfred said:


> So who really IS the oldest active member?


it would have to be me for activity. june 01 i believe 





JasonJ said:


> Thats hard to say because alot of people have changed names along the way somewhere. I had a name before this one... but somehow when they made all the changes to the site it got deleted (i guess for being innactive) but it had a joing date of June 2001 and i remember when i joined there were about 15-20 members and 3 or 4 of them were Gary. Alot of the OG members were on another message board just like this one but the owner never updated it and it was always crashing. Gary made LIL and sent everyone PMs inviting them to sign up on his new site and the rest is history.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

:wave::x:
im still around a bit.... in and out..


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

haha wow !!! a 2001 member! you know with this interweb stuff eventually there will be cats on here that were born after our join date.. lolz

TTT for all you OGs for joining.. f**k fackbook I sit on layitlow


----------



## amarillo rollin (Oct 5, 2001)

Aw shucky ducky...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no0b


Mr. A said:


> Sept. 2003.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

drasticbean said:


> Dam. ........ This bring back memories.
> Scooner and goldiloc relationship was like a soap opera. Lmao. ......
> 2002 was my introduction into lay it low.
> Jasonj put me on to this site from his old website with his white. 64 rag.



I remember that car.
I used to browse LIL at my friends house cuz he had a computer( I didn't) 
then I got on here when I got a job that put my ass in front of a computer all day. March 2000 ish.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

KINGLOWNESS said:


> Another thing I miss is all the big pimpin/DOWNIVLIFE Build topics... I Watched in amazement as buckets were transformed into a bumper bangin show/streetcars in practically no time


Yupp Dan's orange Lincoln was the hottest shit on planet earth for me! The colored wheel topic in post your rides, Crazy cuttys coffin interior, truucha making topics every time rooster took a breath .....Scotty mopping floors for his uncle, T-bone aka t-bag was my first layitlow beef :facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Og checkin in.. gotta post this pic. Me Trudawg and UCYI3WHL at a show. I was liek 12.. lolz









10 yrs later still lowriding high sidin..


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i was looking through layitlow since 03-04 but didnt reg tell 06 when there was more going on cuz back then it was to basic an wasnt much going on then


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

10 years here!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I was on since 02 but got banned and registered again in 03.....:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OGs right there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:inout:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh snap, how could you forget booyaa63? WITH DA "SWITCHBOT 3000" i FORGOT YOU WERE HERE, "Chris" from Canada I think wit the blue box caprice. Used to build a car online every year, buddy from la that had the grey bubble caprice but ended up building the blue box with 2 gates 6 batts.. 1st guy I seen with 4 switches that hand indy corners but used the other side of the switches (6 prong) to have sides also. Wanna say "MrGee" but I know dat ain't right?


yup remember when booyaa was giving his impala away


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Since 02


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I just looked at my join date and it said 01-07-2002. I didn't think it was that long ago.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

damn time has past. use to check in all the time as a guest. then finally reg in 03


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Browsed since the beginning but, waited to register. Someone needs to dig in the archives for the switch bot and moon rock topics...
On a side note, it's kinda cool seeing how many people have grown from when they first joined.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

joe 5 ptO
booya
bigdan
spanky
trudawg
2pump chump
wired 62
downsouth playa
that chubby blonde chick that showed anyone with aol aim her tits
and of course
WESLEYWAX locking his keys in his saturn every 3 days


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

dont post much but have been around since the start, dont really remember but i think it was 98? 99?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I joined LIL 2-6 months in 2002 before I was known as Hydros, just can't recall my original name. www.lowrider/s.com sucked so I joined backbumber.com (or something like that). Then a Homie from work said LIL was the site to hook up to. Hydros was not taken, so I re-registered. LIBK there are other good Lowrider sites out there.

from *CoupeDTS*
Go to community, go to member list, then upper right search member list advanced search, for the join date type before 2002-01-01 and 162 members joined before that date


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

Just realized I hit 10 years here a couple weeks ago. I gotta come on here more..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

<------------- 10 years strong


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

I remember lay it low back in 98/99 but don't remember my user info I used change up names email an lost all the info I do remember molifecam


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Registered in 2011 founded this site in 2002 just never registered I only read the forums.


----------



## Ball Breaker (Oct 9, 2002)

Since '02 for me. Dont post alot but this is my spot for info.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

jjfrom713 said:


> I remember lay it low back in 98/99 but don't remember my user info I used change up names email an lost all the info I do remember molifecam


wut? layitlow in 98/99? lol


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

payfred said:


> Ay how yo shit.say OG MEMBER with a join date of 2006?


one day gary was giving out OG MEMBER status to those who asked for it. I asked for a TRIPLE OG status but he said he couldn't do it without making major changes to the website so i settled for the OG status. ever since then, hater started hating. :roflmao:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> joe 5 ptO
> booya
> bigdan
> spanky
> ...


I forgot about wesleywax lol. I joined around 2001 with a different name


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> one day gary was giving out OG MEMBER status to those who asked for it. I asked for a TRIPLE OG status but he said he couldn't do it without making major changes to the website so i settled for the OG status. ever since then, hater started hating. :roflmao:


I'm hatin!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

payfred said:


> I'm hatin!


 at least you're honest. i can respect that. other haters started topics in off topic hating on my og status. :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> at least you're honest. i can respect that. other haters started topics in off topic hating on my og status. :roflmao:


Damn why cant mine say OG Member


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## askaricars (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> Damn why cant mine say OG Member


the same reason mine doesn't say moderator.  thanks for the support buddy!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

TTT for all my OG homies !

Since joining early Sept 2001, the following has happened:

911
bought a chevy
chevy constantly breaks down
restored it
got married
had 2 kids
gone through 2 houses
changed jobs a few times
started losing my hair

BUT, i still come back to LIL, cuz it's where it's at !!

LOWRIDERS 4 LIFE !


----------

